

Ask HN: Where do you search for talent? - state

Clearly, a referral is best.<p>After passing a job description around to your network, where do you post or how do you extend your search?
======
wglb
Hacker news is an excellent place to find talent. There is the monthly "who is
hiring" job posting, and I know of at least one very successful firm that
watches comment history to find candidates.

